# RDM - Red Metal



## countryboy (30 July 2007)

Host of JV with the big Australian:
Maronan J.V. - drilling by BHPBilliton Minerals is targetting Broken Hill or Cannington type targets.  Recent drilling at Maronan has intersected encouraging widths of moderate-high-grade silver-lead mineralisation, including 14.1 metres @ 11.4% lead and 176 g/t silver from 501 metres depth.  Further drilling is in progress.

McKinlay J.V.  - drilling by BHPBilliton Minerals to date has intersected broad zones of Broken Hill type alteration with anomalous silver, lead and zinc values at the Breena Prospect.  Drilling on a 200 metre wide zone of alteration at Breena prospect has returned encouraging lead and silver intercepts including 6.6 metres from 646.55 metres depth at 4.1% lead and 39.9 ppm silver.  A four hole program designed to test along strike and down-dip from last year’s encouraging results is currently underway.

Western Valhalla Uranium Project - new tenements targeting uranium radiometric anomalies located 12 kilometres west of the Valhalla uranium deposit, north-west of Mount Isa.  Like the Valhalla anomaly, the radiometric targets within the Western Valhalla Project trend in a north-north-westerly orientation and are hosted within the Eastern Creek mafic volcanic unit.. First-pass field verification and drill target definition are planned for the third quarter of 2007.

Corkwood Project - Phelps Dodge Australasia, Inc. will fund a drilling program in mid-2007 testing a range of IOCG targets including a deep drillhole below a wide zone of copper-gold mineralisation at Jimmy's Creek Prospect.

Other Projects - gravity targets proximal to copper mineralisation at Taldora and Elizabeth Springs projects are due to be drilled in the 2007 field season.  Additional IOCG targets defined following regional gravity surveys over several other projects.

Cash on hand and free carried on a number of projects. 

Recent dip in price to high 30s presents a good value entry point IMO


----------



## ta2693 (31 July 2007)

Advantages
36c is cheap, compared with the recent placement to veritas security.
the lead grade is good. over 10% lead is very high grade.( I am pretty new to pb and zn company, Pls correct me if I am wrong)

Disadvantages
it is a little too deep (over 400m underground). 
and diluted too much (BHP can earn 70% of the project.)


----------



## countryboy (1 August 2007)

Red Metal Limited has an issued capital of 83,176,472 fully paid ordinary shares and 12,747,059 options.

top 20 shareholders with around 50%


----------



## countryboy (2 August 2007)

U focus for August?? 

Recognition of the potential for Sedimentary Hosted uranium deposit types in new target settings has lead to an expanded uranium focus in South Australia and the Northern Territory.  Roll-front type uranium targets in a similar geological setting to the Beverley Uranium Mine and Four Mile Prospect have been defined on the Lakes Project and Algebuckina Project.

A widely spaced regional drilling program on the Algebuckina Project has identified anomalous levels of uranium and vanadium mineralisation in targeted Mesozoic sedimentary units and the underlying weathered basement rocks, which support target models.  Results from this first pass program are considered encouraging given the wide drill spacing and anomalous uranium and vanadium values are also observed in target units surrounding the Beverley uranium mine and Four Mile prospect.  Airborne EM surveys are scheduled for *August 2007 *to map basement topography and potential uranium trap sites in preparation for drilling.

when the market is like this its agood time to keep your hands in your pockets and do some research


----------



## countryboy (8 October 2007)

as the post show RDM is a favourite of mine. Companies like RIO and BHP obviously like what they are doing. Today ann:

Maronan Project Silver, Lead, Zinc
(100% Red Metal , BHP Billiton earning 70%)
BHP Billiton is currently testing a range of Broken Hill/Cannington-type targets on the Maronan joint venture project located about ninety kilometres north of its Cannington operation. Drilling is targeting the depth extension of two parallel lead-silver mineralised banded iron formation (BIF) horizons. The first two holes in the 2007 program intersected significant widths, of moderate to highgrade lead-silver mineralisation (reported in announcements dated 4 June and 27 June, 2007). Recent assay results from drill holes MRN07003B and MRN07004A returned moderate grades and widths of lead mineralisation and local high grade zones of silver mineralisation including 6.11 metres at 7.26% lead, 84g/t silver from 832metres in the upper BIF and two metres at 440g/t silver and 4.8% lead from 828 metres in the lower BIF (Table 1 and Figure 1). These wide spaced holes have confirmed the significant vertical and lateral continuity of the mineralisation in both the upper and lower BIF horizons. Recent down hole electromagnetic surveying (DHEM) has identified significant off-hole conductors in holes MRN06002 and MRN07002 which may relate to zones of semi-massive pyrrhotite-leadsilver
mineralisation similar to that in MRN07001. DHEM surveying also indicates the conductor relating to the high-grade silver mineralisation from the lower BIF in MRN07003 continues down dip.Three dimensional modelling and geological interpretation to help target further drilling are in progress.

result small 15 % surge in SP today.


----------



## mr. jeff (15 April 2011)

There is some talk on HC re this stock and have just bumped as it popped its head up in the last few days. Some investigating to be done over the weekend. Holders, insight?
cheers!


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

MC - $14m
Current SP -11c
Ordinary shares - 112,115,885
Unlisted options - 6,500,000

*Directors*
Rob Rutherford - Managing Director
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=485181915&targetid=profile
Russell Barwick - Chairman
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=16313075&targetid=profile
Joshua Pitt - Non-executive Director
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=351098066&targetid=profile

*Drilling Underway Testing a High-Grade Target on the Maronan Silver-Lead Project, Northwest Queensland*
A deep angled drill hole has begun on the Maronan project testing a strong off-hole conductivity anomaly detected about 800 metres below surface by down-hole geophysical surveying of previous drilling.

*Maronan*
•Recent Red Metal Drilling
•Intersected very high-grade silver lead (14.5% lead, 375 g/t silver)
•Cannington grades
•Supports new interpretation
•New Interpretation
•Steep northward plunge
•not southward as previously targeted
•Potential larger Cannington size deposit at depth
•Large off-hole EM conductor down plunge of high-grade mineralisation
•Known >20m thick lead intercepts in Upper BIF (e.g. MND21)
•Drill ready

*Corkwood*
•Large regional IOCG alteration system
•New Xstrata JV
•2400m follow-up drilling on Jimmy’s Creek
•Electrical geophysics over regional targets
•RDM retain 49-40% of any discovery
Jimmy’s Creek Cu-Au-Ag Breccia
•153m @ 0.41% copper, 0.1g/t gold, 10g/t silver
•felsic volcanic host
•Open to south and at depth
•Drilling imminent

*Gawler Craton*
•Large IOCG Systems
•Eastern margin Gawler Craton SA
•Similar regional setting to Olympic Dam system.
•Magnetite and hematite associated copper
•Recent Cash Deals
•Rio Tinto/ Tasman
•BHPB/Minotaur
•BHPB/Archer
•BHP/Tasman
•BHPB/Copper Range

*Pernatty Lagoon JV*
•Large IOCG System
•Eastern margin Gawler Craton SA
•Similar regional setting to Olympic Dam system
•Untested stand out gravity and magnetic targets
•District scale halo alteration
•Magnetite and hematite associated copper
•Joint venture tender process initiated

*Paradox Basin*
•Paradox Basin
•Thick salt units deposited in Upper Carboniferous
•Overlain by Permian red bed sediments
•Extensive seismic and old oil well data
•Known Potash
•Multiple potash horizons within thick salt unit
•Solution mining at Moab, Utah (Intrepid- NYSX)
•Horizons extend into Colorado
•Dolores Anticline
•Red Metal review discovered potash in two old oil wells about 17 kilometres apart
•At 1700-1900m depth
•Prospecting Permit Applications
•22 in total,166 square kilometers
•On Federal administered lands
•History of oil/gas/uranium exploration and mining
•Grant
•Pending environmental assessment of proposed drill sites
•Outcome expected by 3rd quarter 2012

•Potash 5 horizon
•JORC compliant “Exploration Target” defined (*not a Mineral Resource*)
•Approximately 940Mt to 1,140 Mt sylvinite
•Grade ranging between 20% and 30% KCl,
•Average bed thickness varying between 3.5 and 5.2 metres
•Depths ranging between 1600 to 1900 metres
•Target potentially amenable to solution mining using proven vertical well extraction methods
•Scope to produce about 200kt-2Mt potash per year

•Potential for vast tonnages identified in underlying beds
•Potash 6, Potash 9 and Potash 19
•Could significantly lower unit production cost if extractable with Potash 5
•Potash 9 looks viable


There is really strong speculative potential in this.
In the interests of being honest and accountable, it was suggested to me by the company's broker to take a look at this one and consider a holding.
I have not at this point, but will inform if I do.


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

Nice breakout on decent volume from RDM.


----------



## springhill (16 August 2012)

*Drilling Underway Testing Possible Extension to the Jimmy’s Creek Copper-Gold-Silver Mineralised Breccia.*

Joint Venture partner Xstrata Copper have recommenced a three hole 3,000 metre drill program testing the possible extension to the Jimmy’s Creek copper-gold-silver breccia discovery on Red Metal’s Corkwood project, northwest Queensland.

The Corkwood project is situated about 100 kilometres to the northwest of the large Ernest Henry copper-gold ore body and contains numerous large magnetic target zones considered prospective for repeats of this style of mineralisation. Intersections of wide zones of significant copper, gold and silver mineralisation have been achieved on the Jimmy’s Creek breccia prospect including a best intersection of 0.41% copper, 0.1 g/t gold and 10g/t silver over a down-hole interval of 153 metres. This prospect shares similar geological characteristics to the Ernest Henry copper-gold ore body and is the main focus of Xstrata Copper’s current drill program.

In addition, Xstrata Copper is undertaking magneto-telluric surveying over several other targets in the region in preparation for drilling later in the year.

Red Metal’s equity in any discovery on the Corkwood project could vary between 40% or 49% dependent upon Xstrata Copper’s election.

Red Metal currently has exposure to two separate and exciting drill programs underway on the Corkwood project and the 100% owned, Maronan silver-lead project also in the Mount Isa region (see ASX announcement dated 16 July 2012). Results from these exciting programs are expected during the quarter.


----------



## springhill (28 August 2012)

Fantastic SP increase over the last month for RDM


----------



## springhill (28 August 2012)

*More Visible Lead Sulphide Mineralisation Intersected on the Maronan Silver-Lead Project, Northwest Queensland*

Continuation of the deep angled hole (MRN12003) on the Maronan project has intersected more visible lead sulphide mineralisation in the lower banded iron formation (Lower BIF) target horizon.
This new intersection is additional to those recently reported in the parallel Upper BIF and comprises strong, fine-grained, bedded lead sulphide mineralisation over a true width of 4.35 metres.
The lead sulphide abundance from the MRN12003 intercepts in both the Upper BIF and now the Lower BIF are visually comparable with the previous high-grade mineralisation intersected in MRN11003A (refer Red Metal ASX announcement on 6 March 2012). The key to the significance of these intersections are their silver and lead grades and whether they can be replicated in nearby holes.
MRN12003 which aimed to test a strong off-hole conductor veered and steepened intersecting the BIF horizons about 280 metres below the centre of the modelled target zone which still remains untested. Down-hole electromagnetic surveying to help focus the positioning of a short daughter hole towards the potentially thickened, conductive target zone is in progress. Interpretation of the survey data and first assay results are anticipated over the next month.


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

Still a strong news flow coming in the next couple of months for RDM.

*Daughter Hole Targeting the Strong Off-hole Conductor Initiated on the Maronan Silver Lead Project*

Down-hole electromagnetic surveying of the primary diamond drill hole MRN12003 has confirmed the location of the strong off-hole conductor that defines the target for this current program as being centred about 200 metres above and 100 metres north of the current hole
Drilling of a daughter hole that will be deflected from MRN12003 to intersect the targeted off-hole conductor has now commenced.

Maronan Project: Advanced 3D modelling of down-hole electromagnetic data showing untested strong off-hole conductors.
Detailed inspection of core from the primary hole has now been completed and indicates that the visible lead mineralisation in both the Upper BIF and Lower BIF horizons is typical of peripheral mineralisation to the Maronan mineralized system. The fresh cut core reveals narrow zones of strong visible lead sulphide inter-bedded with zones of weaker, finely disseminated mineralisation. These observations are in keeping with the current geological model which places the hole on the southern margin of the modelled target and is consistent with the electromagnetic survey results. 

Assay results from this primary hole are expected within four weeks.

The daughter hole will take some three weeks to complete with assays expected within the month thereafter.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

This has been a great one. I've posted charts in other threads.

Will continue to monitor. Last 2 days up from around 28c to a high of 42 this morning


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> This has been a great one. I've posted charts in other threads.
> 
> Will continue to monitor. Last 2 days up from around 28c to a high of 42 this morning




Well done keep an eye on sharp pull backs.

.36 looks like the place for at least a partial trailing stop (say 40-60% of position.).
Let the rest run a little as long as that portion of the trade doesnt fall below B/E.
Then hit it again if it takes off again.(Add to the open position still left).
Trade management will maximise risk mitigation and keep profits safe.


----------



## pavilion103 (11 December 2012)

Today's progress.


----------



## tech/a (11 December 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> Today's progress.
> 
> View attachment 49909




What's your plan?


----------



## pavilion103 (11 December 2012)

Stop up to 0.355 on the initial position. 



1) I was unsure if this is a place to buy more at open with a stop at 0.355 below the gap up bar. (very tight but very high R:R potential) 

2) Or if it best to wait until it clears yesterdays big bar with a buy stop above that (but an initial stop there of 0.355 is very wide - where would the stop go?)


Clearly I am not confident about how I would add to the position so it would simply be moving the stop on the initial position up to 0.355. 


Does either point 1) or 2) make sense in this scenario?


----------



## tech/a (11 December 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> Stop up to 0.355 on the initial position.
> 
> 1) I was unsure if this is a place to buy more at open with a stop at 0.355 below the gap up bar. (very tight but very high R:R potential)
> 
> ...




There have been 2 thrusts and today was a test of the high.
The gap still holds and price did close higher than yesterday.
So the picture is that price is holding from the control bar 

I would personally wait to see what tomorrow brings with 
The original stops left where they are.

Re evaluate tomorrow.--- but that's just me


----------



## burglar (17 February 2013)

What's happened with this one?

No idea, but thought is was great value between 20c and 30c

Time will tell!


----------



## burglar (24 January 2014)

In a trading halt.
Should I be expecting bad news?


----------



## greggles (25 September 2017)

Red Metal hit hard today after it announced that "no significant copper mineralisation was encountered" at its Leichhardt Project in north-western Queensland. It will now shift its drilling activity to the Lawn Hill region in its search for zinc.

Currently down 23.4% to 18c.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2020)

Junior explorer Red Metal 100% owns the Maronan silver-lead and copper-gold project in the Carpentaria province of Queensland, which has been estimated to contain inferred resources of 30.8Mt at 6.5% lead with 106g/t silver.

South of Maronan, Red Metal also holds the Mount Skipper lead-zinc-silver and copper-gold project in a joint venture with OZ Minerals (ASX: OZL).
OZ is earning a 51% stake in Mount Skipper, along with other greenfield projects focused on copper combined with gold, cobalt and nickel.
https://www.redmetal.com.au/

Presentation: https://www.redmetal.com.au/images/stories/pdf/A_20206_Corporate_Presentation_June2020.pdf


----------



## noirua (30 January 2021)

Junior explorer Red Metal 100% owns the Maronan silver-lead and copper-gold project in the Carpentaria province of Queensland, which has been estimated to contain inferred resources of 30.8Mt at 6.5% lead with 106g/t silver.
Based on drilling analysis, Red Metal also believes there is the potential for a large, higher grade Cannington-style silver-lead-zinc deposit and enriched copper-gold system existing at depth below the presently outlined resource.
South of Maronan, Red Metal also holds the Mount Skipper lead-zinc-silver and copper-gold project in a joint venture with OZ Minerals (ASX: OZL).
OZ is earning a 51% stake in Mount Skipper, along with other greenfield projects focused on copper combined with gold, cobalt, and nickel.





						Gawler Craton
					

Red Metal Limited - an Australian mineral explorer




					www.redmetal.com.au
				








						Carpentaria Province
					

Red Metal Limited - an Australian mineral explorer




					www.redmetal.com.au
				








						Pilbara Province WA
					

Red Metal Limited - an Australian mineral explorer




					www.redmetal.com.au
				








						Coompana and Madura Provinces - Nullarbor Project
					

Red Metal Limited - an Australian mineral explorer




					www.redmetal.com.au


----------



## finicky (1 February 2021)

The finest of timing for the Feb stock picking game by @noirua, Red Metal closing in on its highest daily trading volume for 5 years given its only luncheon time for the parastic class. Must be the 'Cannington style' silver prospect explosively combined with the reddit phenomenon? A long tiime pick of Tony Locantro and is included in his top picks for 2021.

not held

Daily


----------



## finicky (14 December 2021)

Lodged an after hours bid @ 0.095 for a chunk of RDM. Main motive was the Maronan lead-silver project briefly described by @noirua above. There's about 100m ozs of inferred silver resource so far @3oz/t and Pb grading at 6.5%. Soft ore, high metallurgical recovery. They think there is high potential for more at depth of higher grade and thickness. No work seems to have been done for a while, presumably because of cost of depth drilling. They are looking to spin out and float Maronan while initially retaining 50%. This company has done a great job of keeping share issuance low for an explorer and forming jvs on a few projects with Oz Minerals.

All data Quarterly chart: 
Share price history suggests to me that buying around 10c offers a reasonable chance of a bag or two for the patient buyer prepared to wait for a few years. Then reduce to free carry. If it's hit by a crash I can double up @ 0.05 or so with acceptable risk. They are overdue for some luck, imo.

All Data Quarterly


----------



## finicky (23 December 2021)

Tony Locantro is sticking with RDM as an inclusion in his 2022 list of movers.
My primary motive for buying RDM is the Maronan Silver-Lead, Cu-Au spin-off prospect. However the September Quarterly throws this into doubt as the current market is not conducive. Looks like now they will peck away defining the high grade shallow areas and look for clues as to where to direct a few more pricey DD holes. They will more clearly update their strategy for Maronan in a few weeks.






Tony's 2022 hot specs


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2021)

finicky said:


> Tony Locantro is sticking with RDM as an inclusion in his 2022 list of movers.




I watched his interview on the tube today and was interested in his picks.

What's his record like?


----------



## finicky (23 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> What's his record like?



Patchy I would guess but as you would expect from this end of the market. He goes to conferences (probably for the craic, drinks and nibbles) but gets to know the managements face to face. He advises a 'portfolio' approach, not just pick out one or two of his companies. Also exhorts clients  to take profits along the way and I would imagine that anyone really doing that with patience has done well. As he says, you only need two or three screamers out of 10 stocks to be well ahead. He picked out Northern Star (NST) and Ramelius (RMS) when they were about 5c. A couple of his biotech picks did well for clients in 2020: EX1, PIQ; although I see a 2021 pick, CHM hasn't done anything. Maybe I've fallen for his promotion. The early selections of NST and RMS made a big impression on me as he was pretty much on his own publicly backing struggling goldies at the time. I think his recs are worth kicking the tyres.


----------



## finicky (8 April 2022)

Trying to get a bid filled @ 0.094 to double my holding in RDM.
The spin--out of the Maronan Pb/Ag Cu/Au project via listing as MMA on the ASX went off surprisingly well. They got $15m of subscriptions for the new company including oversubs. There will be no 'in species' distribution to RDM holders but RDM, the company itself, retains 50% of the shares of MMA.
MMA quotes on the ASX in two weeks, Friday Apr 29.


----------



## finicky (15 April 2022)

38.23 - Starts talking about the Maronan deposit that's been spun out of RDM and will soon list as MMA.
Maybe I'm succumbing to sales talk but this clip engendered the most excitement I've felt for this deposit. It's still a mystery as to what is at depth but he makes an early case for a Cannington analogue well. MMA has $15m to find out.
I only have exposure via Red Metals' 50% ownership of MMA at this IPO stage. Doubled my RDM holding.


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

Bid in for more @ 0.86, the low of the day so far.
Red Metals' holding in MMA alone is worth 0.097 at MMA's current price of 0.325


----------



## finicky (17 June 2022)

Sitting bid hit for more RDM @ 0.08
1 share of RDM gets the buyer an inferred 0.3 of a share of Maronan Metals (MMA) as RDM hokds 75m escrowed unquoted MMA shares (not showing up in the quoted market capitalization of MMA)
MMA is currently being bid @ 0.33, so buy 1 RDM at 8 cents get 10 cents worth of MMA + rest of RDM's projects, cash and jv with Oz Minerals is the primitive reasoning.


----------

